# some pics of my 150g reef



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

not the best photos...just thought i will upload it for the moment


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks good. What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

its 48x24 foot print with a 33" height.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've always loved the clarkii clown and I was thinking of putting a few in my tank


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

little bugger is very aggressive. I have to scare him before i place my hand in the tank, but he is cute when he nestles in the host and sleeps! cute to watch


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Siva,

You haven't had any issues with that cream Angel eating your corals!?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

I saw the mushroom and the xenia rock that u bought from me. nice looking tank man.


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes Andy they r doing alright. I am still getting use to the size of it. Specially the height. I have to get one long tong soon.... Can't be getting soaked in tank water every tome some thing needs a little adjustment !
Other than that every one at is enjoying the tank


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Siva, it was nice to see you again yesterday!
The tank looks great - esp. all that sand


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

*New fish*

Bought some fish from SUM. Bangai Cardinal, Powder blue tang, and a banna fish. Still in QT just dont want to risk adding it in the display tank. Its tempting but i am going by the books this time.....

thanks Margret


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

love the powder blue tang and the banana fish. request for pics of them please siva.


----------



## itsmesiva (Apr 3, 2011)

I will sure post it once they r in the DT


----------

